# House Bill 1202



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This bill will be heard in Committee on Jan 23.It will prohibit landowners that charge for deer hunting to recieve free fencing materials for deer depredation from the GNF. 
I agree with this.An example is an outfitter mentioned on an earlier thread who charges $2500 for a 5 day deer hunt.He supposedly baits the deer off the refuge and then wants the GNF to pay for his fencing material. 
Contact you reps to favor this bill.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

This bill needs a lot of support. This is actually an amendment to the current law. Historically the fish and game had a policy in place saying they would help landowners as long as they were not operating a commercial operation. Which is obviously very fair policy. However, last session this was overturned telling them they could not discriminate against anyone for depredation problems regardless of whether they run a commercial outfit. THIS IS WRONG AND NEEDS ALL OF OUR SUPPORT TO MAKE SURE THIS AMENDMENT IS ADDED AND THE POLICY GOES BACK TO WHERE IT USED TO BE.


----------



## todd porter (Jan 17, 2003)

Committee took testimony and not one single hunter appeared in favor of this bill.

The committee took immediate action and recommended by a vote of 9-4 do not pass.

There were two urban legislators that voted for the do not pass. This thing could still be won on the floor, but not without personal contact with your representative. Emails and phone calls wouldn't hurt, but personal phone calls and messages that you want to discuss this issue will do more.

Todd


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Todd
How was the vote breakdown for and aganist on the committe. I was not able to attend the hearings and I would like any info to help push this thru so that when it hitws the floor people will sit up and listen.

Was this scheduled at the same time as the Non res cap bill?


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

That was certainly part of the problem...the sportsmen were packed in another room on the HPC. Porter, Byron Clark, Kelsch, Keiser all voted in favor of the bill---Lyle Hanson was not in the committee meeting, he also was attending the HPC hearing, which is dissappointing because I think we would have had his vote also. 9-5 sounds better than 9-4. Anybody from Williston on here? If so, get on Mike Norland's butt!! I can't believe we didn't get his vote, he was one of the sponsors on the bill but must have got scared in the end..Todd thanks for the support and we will have to fight this one on the floor I guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It is to my understanding that this is being voted on today at 1 pm.

Somehow this got by many of us.

Please contact your reps NOW!!!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I already heard back from my 2 reps. It's not too late!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This shows how fast a bill can move. Committee on Thursday, voted in the house on Tuesday. Make the contact with your legislator as soon as the ALERT comes out, no later than the first night.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

contacted my legislater Arlo Schmid and he said it didn't come up today.
I happen to know a couple of these outfitters that border the refuge, of course they would like it if we pay for their deer proof hay pens. adokken


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A.D.--good to see you over here, we need your experiance. Keep us up to date. I tried to find out how the vote went on this bill. Where do you look? Anybody know the vote?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

As earlier noted, turns out this bill did not get voted today, but it could have on very short notice. Tomorrow or Thursday. Get ahold of your Reps!


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

anyone know if this got voted on today?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Thursday is the day. Call or email your Reps if you haven't.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

anyone know what the vote was today?


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Looks like the bill got defeated 47-42. Very close and certainly too bad. For those of you who are interested, go to the state legislative web page www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2003/ and click on legislation 2003. On the right hand side of the page, there will be a post saying Daily Roll Call Votes, all of the voting along with the bill numbers are reported for each day.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

We lost this one today 42/47. Good news/bad news. While we would have preferred passage, this vote was much closer than the vote last session on the bill that required the need for 1202. Further, some on the "nays" came from those whom we've received favorable commitments on the larger bills. Tomorrow, I'll post a link where you can see who voted for/against. If one of the "nays" is from your district, you should contact him/her and politely ask why they voted no, and ask if they will be receptive to other sposrtspersons efforts this session.

With this close of a vote to reverse a bill that was overwhelmingly passed just last session, we should feel good that our efforts are being noticed, but should also recognize we must all work tirelessly for the entire session. If we are successful on a bill in a committee or in one body, we will nonetheless have to ride it hard all the way through the process, right up to the point where the governor has the pen in his hand.

Remember, there is no substitute for legislator contact. They will not visit this or any other site for direction on a bill. You don't contact them, you have not helped the cause.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i actually look at that as good news, with a 9-4 do not pass reccomendation, i thought it wouldn't have even been close... it would have been nice to get the votes of just a few more congressmen and had that pass tho


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

just wondering if you have that link yet dan? interested in seeing how my legislators voted on this bill. thanks


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

SECOND READING OF HOUSE BILL
HB 1202: A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact section 20.1-02-28 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to eligibility to participate in the deerproof hay yard program.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO NOT PASS, the roll was called and there were 42 YEAS, 47 NAYS,0 EXCUSED, 5 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Aarsvold; Bellew; Berg; Carlisle; Carlson; Clark; Delzer; Dosch; Eckre; Ekstrom;Glassheim; Grande; Hanson; Hawken; Hunskor; Iverson; Keiser; Kelsch, R.; Kelsh, S.;Kerzman; Koppelman; Kroeber; Martinson; Meier; Metcalf; Monson; Mueller; Niemeier;Onstad; Pietsch; Porter; Potter; Price; Ruby; Skarphol; Thorpe; Weiler; Wieland;
Williams; Winrich; Wrangham; Zaiser

NAYS: Amerman; Belter; Boe; Boehning; Boucher; Brusegaard; DeKrey; Delmore; Devlin;Drovdal; Froelich; Froseth; Galvin; Grosz; Gulleson; Haas; Headland; Herbel;Johnson, N.; Kasper; Kingsbury; Klein, F.; Klein, M.; Klemin; Kreidt; Maragos; Nelson;Nicholas; Norland; Nottestad; Pollert; Rennerfeldt; Sandvig; Schmidt; Severson; Sitte;Solberg; Svedjan; Thoreson; Tieman; Timm; Uglem; Wald; Warner; Weisz;Wikenheiser; Acting Speaker Kretschmar

18th DAY THURSDAY, JANUARY 30, 2003 261
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Bernstein; Johnson, D.; Kempenich; Warnke; Wentz
HB 1202 lost.

There it is. Again, if there are "Nays" from your district, please contact them and poitely ask why and find out if they will be more receptive to other sportspersons bills. Think we're partly to blame for this, as some of the "Nays" greatly surprise me, and I wonder if they heard from enough of us. Did everyone spend 30 seconds to contact your two Reps to let them know you were looking for them to support 1202? If not, you let us down more than the legislators did.

A general contact to your legislators early in the session that you hope for support on the sportspersons bills is not going to cut it. Each week, contacts to the comm. members on each bill to be heard there and to your legislators on each bill that is up for a floor vote is essential. They need our input on every bill, at every step of the process. Before we question the position of any legislators, we better make sure they heard from us.


----------

